# passing arguments to pxeboot.0



## harm (Jun 14, 2009)

*H*i,

*I*s it possible to pass arguments to pxeboot.0 and later read them with kenv?


----------



## joconcepts (Apr 23, 2013)

*Any possibility?*

I know that that question is quite old already, but *I* also search for a possibility to pass parameters to pxeboot.0.

Can anyone help?


----------

